# Extended Maceration Petite Sirah



## BlackDragon (Sep 29, 2014)

Has anyone ever done and extended maceration before? Are there any risks or downsides to doing one. I have some very ripe Petite Sirah 15.5+% Alcohol and was thinking of doing a chilled 30 day extended maceration to soften the tannins so it will be drinkable sooner. I have 2 6.5 gal bucket fermenters can I just cover the top with plastic wrap or a lid with an airlock and then chill or what would be the best way to go about doing this?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 29, 2014)

Your just asking for trouble. There is no reason to do an extended maceration for any wine especially Petit Syrah. It will NOT soften the tannins by any means. You want softer tannins, don't press hard.


----------



## WineQuest (Sep 30, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> Your just asking for trouble. There is no reason to do an extended maceration for any wine especially Petit Syrah. It will NOT soften the tannins by any means. You want softer tannins, don't press hard.



And press early. Most harsh tannins are in the seeds and are etoh soluble so the sooner you get the wine off the seeds the better.

You did touch on a valid reason for extended maceration. There is some evidence that keeping the wine in contact with the skins for an extended time allows short chain tannins to bind together and become long chain tannins which are less harsh. This has to be done with the seeds removed. However, cooling the wine will negate this effect. You have to keep the wine at 65-70 F which presents all sorts of issues. The potential problems of extended maceration are great and the rewards are minimal. My vote is to pass on the procedure.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 2, 2014)

I make petit sirah every couple of years. In fact, I am making it this year. 

Every batch I have made has medaled in competition. I simply crush and ferment for 6 - 7 days. I do MLF and add large oak staves. 

I agree with above, extending the maceration is just asking for trouble and will most likely add the kind of tannins that you are NOT looking for. 

Forget about trying to finish the wine sooner! A good Petit Sirah is more than worth the wait!


----------

